# We are getting three Nubian doelings!! They're here!!



## thebirdguy (Jul 23, 2011)

I have the opportunity to get 2 or 3  four month old Nubian doelings..  We currently do not have goats..  I milked goats for a neighbor as a kid and we have been talking about getting goats or a cow for milk.  Been leaning more toward the goats lately and these seem like a good deal.  We have 10 acres and are in the process of being certified organic.  We will be raising heritage chicks, turkeys and pigs..  We will raise everything for our own use but also hope to be able to sell enough meat and eggs to make a profitable hobby farm out of it all. 

Opinions on Nubians?


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jul 24, 2011)

I love my nubians - and they're milk is wonderful!  My only complaint with nubians is that some can be very loud.  They are kinda known as the loud mouths of the goat world.  However, not ALL nubians are this way.  I had four nubians.  Of those 2 were screamers and 2 were not.  I'm out of city limits in a farming zone, however I have neighbors fairly close.  Because of this I have decided to sell my loud nubians and bought another breed (oberhaslis) that are known for their quiet nature.  Because my first love is nubians I will be keeping the two quiet ones.  

Truely, I love nubians - if I'm ever blessed to have property in a more secluded location I will have a whole bunch of them.  If neighbors aren't an issue for you and you don't mind the possibility of some hollering you'll likely love your them.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 24, 2011)

Yup, what she said.  
I've had Nubians the longest of any breed, and will always have some Nubians...but at weaning time, kidding time, moving time, etc. they can become screamers.  Even the quiet ones get more vocal during a life change....but some get obnoxious.  

I used to defend Nubians on this board when people would talk about how loud they were....then I bought Dixie.  
That was the only goat I've ever owned that I wanted to kill.  Seriously.  Full on SCREAMING as loud as she could after she kidded, 24-7.  She nearly drove me nuts.
She was sold after a short trial period to see if I could get used to it....I couldn't.

I have 4 others, some who've been here years...so truly there not ALL that way.  Most of my 'quiet' girls are related to my original buck and doe and they were quiet(er).

I bought 4 new does this year, one of the stipulations I gave the breeder was "NO screamers"...she assured me she breeds for good temperament / quiet / etc.
HA....got 'em home and the adult (Risque) was quite the loud mouth.  Still not as bad Dixie, but loud.

However...they also have such fun personalities, those beautiful heads, cute floppy ears....and then....there's that milk.
The Nubian milk is the only one (besides the boers) I can stand to drink.  I LOVE their milk.  The Ob and Togg milk goes to the kids only.  The Nubian milk is for cheese, ice cream, pie, etc.  Nom, nom, nom.

So if A) you don't have really close neighbors who might get annoyed and B) your house is far enough away from the pen that they won't annoy you....Yes, Nubians are a wonderful breed.  Just get some ear plugs at kidding time.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 24, 2011)

Hee-hee....I love my loud obnoxious Nubian crosses.  You should hear it here in the 'burbs at milking time.  I have to separate mom and daughter, both currently lactating.  Whichever doe is left in the pasture screams her head off the entire time the other one is getting milked.....and both start yelling the moment they see me preparing to milk.  It's a hoot.  I love it. 

Don't know what the neighbors think.  The lots are 75' wide, so we are pretty close.  Hee-hee.  If I have to listen to your screeching children, you have to listen to my sweet goats.  So there.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 24, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Hee-hee....I love my loud obnoxious Nubian crosses.  You should hear it here in the 'burbs at milking time.  I have to separate mom and daughter, both currently lactating.  Whichever doe is left in the pasture screams her head off the entire time the other one is getting milked.....and both start yelling the moment they see me preparing to milk.  It's a hoot.  I love it.
> 
> Don't know what the neighbors think.  The lots are 75' wide, so we are pretty close.  Hee-hee.  If I have to listen to your screeching children, you have to listen to my sweet goats.  So there.


I would love to have one of these sweet small creatures but unfortunately where I live, the ordinances are so bad that I'm surprised they don't have hired help to go and register all the wild life.   They already have ordinance where you have to register your dogs and cats for a small (haha) fee.  I'm waiting to be reported for rabbits.   My neighbor is so bad, he gets upset when my dog is in the front yard, loose, but always supervised (no fencing except the back).    

 I'm with you on the "don't care what the neighbors think".  If I have to listen to their screeching children, they just have to listen to my sweet dog.  Wish I could have a small goat right by his side.  Now there's an animal I know Jake would have a ball playing with.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 24, 2011)

I live in an unusual spot....I have four acres behind the other houses and am zoned for animals and residential and business....I can see the grocery store from the front of my driveway, and in the plaza is also a bank, McD's, CVS, etc!  I wouldn't be able to have goats otherwise.  We were very, very fortunate to find this place....it took two years of searching and we had to offer MORE than the asking price within 24 hours of it being listed.....bought it before they even had a chance to get a sign out front.  Unusual circumstances.  

Some can get a variance, though, depending on the planning/zoning board in your town.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 24, 2011)

THis is no shocker. I love the nubians crosses, but HOLLY COW,   seriously loud.  Let me put it to you this way, I worked in a facililty that housed 1,000 adult sows, plus all the offspring and near 100 adult male pigs, and I still think the nubians are loud. 

We sold one this summer because we couldn't keep her in the fencing and she was screaming all the time, especialy bad after she had her babies,.  I was going to send her up in the field and let my son use her as target practice to great ready for deer hunting season. And a couple of times, she should be glad I didn't have a gun sitting next to me. 

This older couple liked her and purchased her, She called me a couple weeks later and said how loud she was, she wasn't complaining, I had already told her. But she has like 80 goats of all different breeds already, so for her to comment about how loud she was gives you an idea of the level. 

Other than that, NUbians are wonderful, great mom's, good tasting milk(from what I have heard).  Nice big udders for milking. I don't milk, but I use my nubian crosses to get emergency milk. 

Another thing with the nubians, is the kids can have very long lanky legs, so having good selenium levels in the mom's system before kidding is important for the babies to have nice strong legs. Bo-Se shots would be the best treatment for this. Along with loose goat minerals out all the time for your goats.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 25, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Don't know what the neighbors think.  The lots are 75' wide, so we are pretty close.  Hee-hee.  If I have to listen to your screeching children, you have to listen to my sweet goats.  So there.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jul 25, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Hee-hee.  If I have to listen to your screeching children, you have to listen to my sweet goats.  So there.


My kids, all seven of them,  were bred for good temperments and quiet dispostions.  No screeching a-loud - I mean allowed!   

I'm just as concerned about my children making obnoxious noises that would annoy the neighbors as I am the goats.  Mind you, I wouldn't go so far as to sell the loud children like I have the loud goats (though I might threaten it!) you can be certain that should it occur it would be corrected immediately.  And for the record, I only tried the bark collar on my adult doe - never on my children.


----------



## thebirdguy (Jul 26, 2011)

So we went out and looked at the doelings yesterday and we are getting all 3!!







They will deliver them in a couple of weeks when we get home from the family reunion.. The kids and DW all tasted goat milk for the first time and decided it was pretty good.. I'm excited and can't wait for next spring!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 26, 2011)

I have 16 Nubian goats and 1 Alpine.

None of the yell at all.  I guess I am lucky.  Having said that, the barn is about 100 ft. behind the house, and they can see the house all the time, unless they're in the barn.  

Sometimes a little baaing from the little babies when mom is being milked, but that's it.

My only regret is that I didn't discover Nubian goats until I was 63.  I will never be without a goat until the day I die.

I think everyone in the USA should be lucky enough to own a goat.

IF they would take good care of them.

DonnaBelle


----------



## maggies.family (Jul 26, 2011)

thebirdguy said:
			
		

> So we went out and looked at the doelings yesterday and we are getting all 3!!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4386_goats.jpg
> 
> They will deliver them in a couple of weeks when we get home from the family reunion.. The kids and DW all tasted goat milk for the first time and decided it was pretty good.. I'm excited and can't wait for next spring!!


They are adorable!  Congrats!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 26, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> freemotion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't mind being your neighbor.  My dog wouldn't mind being your neighbor.  Unfortunately, some feel those around MUST comply to THEIR way of how life should be.   Kindness and respect must be a "two way" street.   BTW, did the bark collar work on your adult doe?  Hmmm......  

Also would like to note, hope all the permits and ordinances were in line before the precious cargo arrives because it's heartbreaking when you lose and have to send them somewhere else.  And to those who make trouble because they don't fit in to someone's way of life, I'll just say, SING YOU CRAZY GOATS!


----------



## thebirdguy (Jul 27, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Also would like to note, hope all the permits and ordinances were in line before the precious cargo arrives because it's heartbreaking when you lose and have to send them somewhere else.


Our ten acres is in the county, zoned Ag and I have no restrictions on what I can keep out there..


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 27, 2011)

thebirdguy said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT!  So happy for you!  From someone who's zoned "can't do anything" a LITTLE envy is allowed, don't ya think?  But truly a LOT of Luck is sent your way!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 27, 2011)

thebirdguy said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have 25 adult goats on 6 acres, so you should be able to pack in atleast 35 to 40 on those 10 acres in the next couple of years. 

I know the popular saying here is, "Goats are like potatoe chips you can't have just one,"  Or just three. 

MY saying is, " Goats are like fence posts, you can't have just one." 

Have fun with them, they are very nice.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 27, 2011)

.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 27, 2011)

We need a warning sign under the "smilies"  

So we can just say you have been  """WARNED"""  You are at risk of owning an entire herd!!!


----------



## elevan (Jul 27, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> We need a warning sign under the "smilies"
> 
> So we can just say you have been  """WARNED"""  You are at risk of owning an entire herd!!!


----------



## thebirdguy (Jul 27, 2011)

How many goats does it take to be a herd??  LOL  other than the kids temporarily every Spring I don't think we'll end up with many more than three at a time..  unless the organic milk goat turns out to be a hot seller.. 

Besides the goats, I currently have 8 pheasants, 24 turkeys, 53 chickens...  I have 6 large black piglets coming the first of November..  This time next year I'll have several hundred turkeys and chickens and hopefully a couple dozen pigs... We're hoping that organic Heritage poultry, eggs and pork sell well..  Next year is our trial run so we'll see..


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 28, 2011)

thebirdguy said:
			
		

> How many goats does it take to be a herd??  LOL  other than the kids temporarily every Spring I don't think we'll end up with many more than three at a time..  unless the organic milk goat turns out to be a hot seller..
> 
> Besides the goats, I currently have 8 pheasants, 24 turkeys, 53 chickens...  I have 6 large black piglets coming the first of November..  This time next year I'll have several hundred turkeys and chickens and hopefully a couple dozen pigs... We're hoping that organic Heritage poultry, eggs and pork sell well..  Next year is our trial run so we'll see..


Wishing you success on your trial run.


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 28, 2011)

Wishing you the best.  If you don't mind, may I ask what area of the country you live?


----------



## thebirdguy (Jul 28, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> Wishing you the best.  If you don't mind, may I ask what area of the country you live?


I'm in East Idaho... where are you?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 28, 2011)

Keeping in mind they have 10 acres, They think they are only going to keep their herd down to 3 adult goats and just the kids.


----------



## thebirdguy (Jul 28, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Keeping in mind they have 10 acres, They think they are only going to keep their herd down to 3 adult goats and just the kids.


I already suffer from chicken math...


----------



## elevan (Jul 28, 2011)

thebirdguy said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goat math works much the same...


----------



## thebirdguy (Aug 10, 2011)

Well the goats are here!!  They were delivered last night and even stayed in their temporary pen all day today!!  It'll be a few weeks before we get the perimeter fence finished..  Funny thing... the temp pen is in the middle of the pasture and yet.. all day today they ate the grass on the outside of the fence..


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 11, 2011)

Glad to hear you got them.  You will enjoy them!



> I'm in East Idaho... where are you?


I'm in western Pennsylvania...long way from you.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Aug 12, 2011)

Your milk will be a great sell! Around here people can not get enough..Sells for 9: 50 half gallon... I do not sell i am not a lic  grade A dairy yet~~ but we have people begging for milk...
For now i raise my Pigs, Chickens, Turkeys,  and family, I make soap cheese on our Raw milk. Love it....

Your new babies are adorable..

I love my Nubains i have 10 of them ....  Loud some times and when it is feeding time or i am late they let me know about it over and over!!!!


----------



## RPC (Aug 12, 2011)

Congrats on your new adventure with goats let me tell you 3 will grow really fast in to 10. Unless you are really strong willed they will take over. O and the grass is always greener on the other side. Mine will eat the grass around the pen first then eat whats in the field. I have let them out of the field and watched them stick their heads back in to eat.


----------

